# Heel and Toe Braking



## jam (May 8, 2002)

Hi all,

Can someone explain how you do it, how it works and what good it does?

Wondered for years

Cheers

James


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

If you watch the video you can see one of them doing this ;D

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/YaBB.pl?board=Other;action=display;num=1075160865


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

Yup, basically you brake with the ball of your foot. Whilst downshifting you then blip the throttle with the heel of your foot, in order to match the revs to the lower gear. It makes the downshift smoother, thus avoiding unsettling the card.

I dont think it is possible in every car. I tried it when I had my TT, but the pedals were too far apart. However, in the Boxster it is easy, & you can pretty much 'rock' your foot onto the throttle. Getting it right is an entirely different matter though!


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

I dont think the TT lets you heel /toe as when the brake is pressed it over rides the throttle and the revs drop. Something to do with the fly by wire throttle and computer.


----------



## TJS (May 6, 2002)

On older competition and classic cars you would also double declutch at the same time.

My first TT wouldn't allow you to toe and heel ... second one is no problem at all.

It can be fun when you get it right, but it takes practice to become second nature. It's not really necessary on modern cars.

Doesn't the new DSG gearbox replicate the throttle blip on downchanges ??


----------



## MonsTTer (Dec 2, 2003)

Lacking of Japanese tiny feet (9 1/2, in the UK), when speeding I just press the brake pedal with half foot, and then by rocking it a little bit I manage to blip the throttle with the outer sole.
Easy to learn, may be not that professional, but it works.


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

A lost art.

Very impressive when done well. On track it must be nigh on imppossible. Fondly remember in-car footage of Ayrton Senna in a Mclaren around Monaco, with a footwell camera. Heel-toe on every downchange, but the real skill was being able to accurately modulate the brake pressure - no ABS remember - as well as using the heel to rev between gear changes, sometimes up to 4 gear changes in quick succession.

Orientation of the throttle to brake pedal is crucial to allow it to be easily done. Long legged drivers also suffer as it often requires a bend of the knee and inward rotation of the leg to get the heel over to the throttle.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I was talking about this the other day after viewing the video on the other thread.

My foot will simply not go that way around. I could do it by braking with my heel and blipping the throttle with my toe (if I really practised) but the attempts I gave it the other day were pitiful. Not to mention dangerous.


----------



## garvin (May 7, 2002)

> On track it must be nigh on imppossible.


For 'track day' cars you can modify the throttle and brake pedals so that the throttle 'overlaps' the brake pedal at the top. That way it becomes much easier to effect but brake pedal 'travel' has to be mimimal.


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

> For 'track day' cars you can modify the throttle and brake pedals so that the throttle 'overlaps' the brake pedal at the top. That way it becomes much easier to effect but brake pedal 'travel' has to be mimimal.


True. However having the ability to be able to finely control the brake pressure and at the same time flex your ankle to blip the throttle with your heel has always amazed me.

Here is how Senna does did it:

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/jdn4/Image1.jpg
http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/jdn4/Image2.jpg


----------



## Monique (Jun 11, 2002)

I had such a feeling of inadequacy until I read all the posts.

I am now reassured that, like the rest of humans, I do not have sufficient ball joints to heel and toe correctly. :-/


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

> I dont think the TT lets you heel /toe as when the brake is pressed it over rides the throttle and the revs drop. Something to do with the fly by wire throttle and computer.


It can be done easily if you know how to. I can't get it right, but my ex-racing/ralley driving son can - if/when I let him drive my car Â  I was a passenger in my own car when he showed me how it's done and we flew down roads at ... some speed :

Anyway: left foot breaking is good enough for me (for now anyway) Â ;D


----------



## TJS (May 6, 2002)

I participated in a corporate jolly at Brands Hatch in the summer where the rally instructor passed on this word of wisdom reagrding good left foot braking .. "your foot needs to as sensitive as a midwifes fingertips"

an analogy that was lost one me... warm and slippery ??
The mothers and midwives on the forum may be better placed to appreciate it !


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I was trying this today but there is not much space to twist your leg as it hits the steering column.

In the video the drivers good do it because they are tiny Japanese chaps and they have more room to move their legs and feet.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

> I was trying this today but there is not much space to twist your leg as it hits the steering column.
> 
> In the video the drivers good do it because they are tiny Japanese chaps and they have more room to move their legs and feet.


Are you saying that Martin is a tiny Japanes chap  
He is 6ft+ as you know!!!
It's purely down to skill.


----------



## MonsTTer (Dec 2, 2003)

I never knew I had a Senna-like driving style before this thread! ;D


----------

